# DB2-User-Password ändern



## nFiniteFX (20. Juni 2007)

Hola alle zusammen,

im Rahmen einer Projektarbeit für die Berufsakademie habe ich den Auftrag bekommen, ein bestehendes Programm in meinem Betrieb zu erweitern:

Datensätze werden per OJB von einer DB2 auf einer AIX-Maschine auf Objekte gemappt. User melden sich in einem Login-Fenster mit ihrer UserID und Passwort an. Das Programm prüft die Zugriffsberechtigung anhand einer Query. Es fängt eine mögliche Exception ab und zeigt dann eine Nachricht an, dass der Benutzer nicht berechtigt ist.

Soweit so gut. Und nun zum Problem:
Die DB2-Passwörter laufen alle 80 Tage ab. Jeder User muss dann immer per (Windows-)DB2-Utility auf die AIX connecten und sein Passwort ändern.

Und damit mein "Auftrag":
Kann man dem Java-Programm die Funktionalität verleihen, DB2-Zugangsdaten anzuzeigen und zu ändern? Meine Kollegen, die sich vor ein paar Jahren schonmal mit diesem Problem befasst haben, meinten, dass es damals noch nichts gegeben hätte und Google liefert mir nix Brauchbares ..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hat da jeder User seinen eigenen DB2 Account... böse...
Schau mal hier:
http://www.aiview.com/2006/12/change_db2_password_in_db2_level.html

Gruß Tom


----------

